# Animirte Smileys Für icq und co



## BlueEagel (13. Juli 2006)

Moin moin.

Hoffe ich habe das Richtige Forum erwischt. wuste nicht genau ob Ich es hier rein posten soll.

Aufjedenfall suche ich Animirte blaue Smileys die ne massager größe haben. Also keine kleinen forum Smileys aber auch keine riesigen MSN smileys 

Gegoogelt hab ich schon hab auch einige gefunden doch das Problem ist das die Meisten für MSN sind und ich MSN nicht benutze.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir da Jemand weiter helfen kann.

MFG BlueEagle

PS. Für rechtschreib Fehler überneheme ich keine haftung und gebe die schuld an meine LRS.


----------

